
Instagram (was) sending all bio links to instagram.com - dperfect
Appears to be fixed now.
======
thosakwe
By tomorrow, this functionality will be removed, and only Instagram business
accounts will be able to have links in their bio, for a fee.

(I don't work for FB - this is just me being cynical.)

~~~
dperfect
Yep - that's what I was thinking. Probably a "feature", not a bug.

